# Schwinn Excelsior Board Tracker replica



## Beau (Dec 5, 2011)

A modern approach to an old idea. I'm working on finishing the engine right now. Going back to steel 1 piece crack with old wood block pedals. More copper and brass. I started with a 1951 Briggs 5s 1hp. But it wouldn't pull. Found a 3hp Briggs and have been doing work to it to make it appear older. 

The frame was in really bad shape. 

Started as this-






and then...


----------



## Beau (Dec 5, 2011)

Newer engine. The little cast iron 1hp wouldn't pull my fat ass.


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 6, 2011)

*Cool*

That's Cool. When I started looking at the thread I thought it was going to be kind of cheesy. But you did a great job. You have way more vision and talent than I do.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2011)

how much did the rims and tires cost? and how fast can you go now?


----------



## Dave K (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that is supper cool!!!  Great job


----------



## robertc (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in also, I am impressed! Great job.


----------



## Beau (Jan 1, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> how much did the rims and tires cost? and how fast can you go now?





Military Monarch, you're still here! I remember that name from a LONG time ago!

The tires are cheap CST Cyclops 24x3". I think retail on the is around $20 each. I'm looking for other tires though. 

I picked up the Surly Large Marge rims of CL for $80. Retail on the is around $120 each. 

Top speed right now is around 30mph. I'm not sure I need it to go any faster, but a bit more torque will help. I'm getting a new head made and freshening up the engine now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's Cool. When I started looking at the thread I thought it was going to be kind of cheesy. But you did a great job. You have way more vision and talent than I do.

Exactly what I thought.......

That's bitchen.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah I've been here since 02


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 2, 2012)

im building a whizzer with the OHV head and 3 speed tranny on it and I was looking for some wide wheels where i'll put a motorcycle rear hub on it, I have the front hub already. I'll be modifying the frame to fit the rear wheels and I have custom made a leafspring fork (in progress). I'll be making a two peice gas tank and bringing the seat back from the seat post 8 inches. Its going to be wicked and IM hoping that'll make a nice ride.


----------



## Beau (Jan 2, 2012)

I honestly think the 26" Large Marge rim would be ideal (about the same diameter as a 21" motorcycle rim). But for my project, I wanted the proportions to be close. The build was based off the size of the engine, and even still, it's too small IMO. Most people building gas bike are using the cheap Chinee kits. I wanted to porve to the locals that a Briggs could work and be more reliable (I was told my idea would not work many times).  If I build another I wanna use a Rotax or Wankel 303 snowmobile engine and 21" dirt bike rims on a scratch built frame. I also think that moving the jack shaft down lower would help, keeping all the sheaves and gears in a flatter horizontal line. 

For now this is fun to have at car shows and bike shows. It fits in the back of my '56 IH pickup and it's nice to have on port-o-pottie runs!

This will give you an idea on it's size. I'm 5'10". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGyn1x6PehY


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 2, 2012)

you can add carbs pipes, bore, port polish mill that engine all you want. the secret is in the camshaft. my 2 cents. worked on a lot of those B&S over the years, the number one answer for power is.... a custom camshaft for a minibike or go kart. the cam in there now is designed for marginal flat power at fixed rpm, and has easy spin cast onto it.


----------



## Beau (Jan 2, 2012)

Most of the things I plan to do to the engine are for looks. The head is being made so the fins go inline with the engine, and the fins will be about an 1.5" taller. All the cooling fins on the flywheel will go bye bye. 

I have already swapped the carb for a Tecumseh carb with high and low speed idle adjustment. I went through about 4 carbs before I found one I could tune a _little_ bit. But it does have a dead zone in the throttle. I think it's because I'm getting too much air for a short second and because the carb is basically non restricted right now. I have the gear ratio set up so it's running within it's operating range (rpm's) at full throttle. So it does fine once it's rolling a bit. The pedal assist helps take off though. Any info you may have is appreciated! Thanks! 

I'm just going for a reliable runner. I have a motorcycle for going fast.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 23, 2012)

*ah, ha! found you!*

I seen your bike on youtube before and I've always been curious on who made that! 
Exelent work!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

*board track racer*

Very nice build! 
Reminds me of the one i built and sold (wish i still had it)


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 16, 2015)

This is so awesome!


----------

